# Belly rubs



## jay kratos (Feb 17, 2009)

Do any of you bbw like to have your belly rub?Kinda like a back massage.That feels sooo good that you will fall asleep.From after a good dinner and a movie.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 17, 2009)

yes. thanks for asking.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 17, 2009)

QueenB said:


> yes. thanks for asking.



This.


stupid ten character rule


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you'll find, Jay, that belly rubs have been the subject of _much _rhapsodizing on this forum, particularly the weight board. Just search "belly rubs" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

Not Really.

But That Might be, because I had like, a period of two years were random guys would ask me if I liked it. And who kept asking if they could rub my belly after I said 'no'


----------



## Lani (Feb 18, 2009)

Its soothing when i rub right above belly button... when im mad it calms me down..lol


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

oh yeah! love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 18, 2009)

GROSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 18, 2009)

gross? wow.. i love rubs anywhere to be honest lol


----------



## Lani (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL me too.... omg i love my calves rubbed... i got thick calves... i love my hair brushed too....


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in favor.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never had a belly rub but I definitely get a little bit excited thinking about it...:blush:


----------



## Weeze (Feb 18, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I've never had a belly rub but I definitely get a little bit excited thinking about it...:blush:



Same.



dammit.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 18, 2009)

I rub my own belly, bitches. Who wants a tutorial?


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

I make the cat do it. You know that kneady-thing they do with their forepaws?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I rub my own belly, bitches. Who wants a tutorial?



Oh yeah, totally bring on the tutorial!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 18, 2009)

hmm..never really had a belly rub before...but i've taken to holding my tummy and giving it a little rub sometimes. lol.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 18, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> gross? wow.. i love rubs anywhere to be honest lol



i was kidding.


----------



## bbw_and_proud (Feb 18, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> gross? wow.. i love rubs anywhere to be honest lol



I'm with you! Rubs are the best! Anywhere... everywhere...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2009)

Jules: Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa... stop right there. Eatin' a bitch out, and givin' a bitch a belly rub ain't even the same fuckin' thing. 

Vincent: It's not. It's the same ballpark. 

Jules: Ain't no fuckin' ballpark neither. Now look, maybe your method of massage differs from mine, but, you know, touchin' his wife's belly, and stickin' your tongue in her Holiest of Holies, ain't the same fuckin' ballpark, it ain't the same league, it ain't even the same fuckin' sport. Look, belly rubs don't mean shit. 

Vincent: Have you ever given a belly rub? 

Jules: [scoffs] Don't be tellin' me about belly rubs. I'm the belly fuckin' master. 

Vincent: Given a lot of 'em? 

Jules: Shit yeah. I got my technique down and everything, I don't be ticklin' or nothin'. 

Vincent: Would you give a guy a belly rub? 

[Jules gives Vincent a long look, realizing he's been set up] 

Jules: Fuck you. 

Vincent: You give them a lot? 

Jules: Fuck you. 

Vincent: You know, I'm getting kinda tired. I could use a belly rub myself. 

Jules: Man, you best back off, I'm gittin' a little pissed here. Look, just because I don't be givin' no man a belly rub don't make it right for Marsellus to throw Antwone into a glass motherfuckin' house, fuckin' up the way the ****** talks. Motherfucker do that shit to me, he better paralyze my ass, 'cause I'll kill the motherfucker, know what I'm sayin'? 

Vincent: I ain't saying it's right. But you're saying a belly rub don't mean nothing, and I'm saying it does. Now look, I've given a million ladies a million belly rubs, and they all meant something. We act like they don't, but they do, and that's what's so fucking cool about them. There's a sensuous thing going on where you don't talk about it, but you know it, she knows it, fucking Marsellus knew it, and Antwone should have fucking better known better. I mean, that's his fucking wife, man. He can't be expected to have a sense of humor about that shit. You know what I'm saying? 

Jules: That's an interesting point. Come on, let's get into character.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 18, 2009)

I love belly rubs


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 18, 2009)

I love them!!!! I think my last boyfriend liked giving them more than I like receiving. lol. Now thats been said, I need a belly rub!!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

I am *incredibly* shy about people touching my belly! Not only because I'm fat and I always think they are going to be grossed out by the feel/size/look/etc but I'm also extremely ticklish!!! 

I rub my belly sometimes though... I think I might like it from the right person; I do love massages everywhere else!


----------



## goodthings (Mar 7, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Do any of you bbw like to have your belly rub?Kinda like a back massage.That feels sooo good that you will fall asleep.From after a good dinner and a movie.




Belly rubs and kisses make me purr...


----------



## Rowan (Mar 7, 2009)

Honestly..never used to...but my ex taught me to enjoy it...and of course..now i cant find a bf or gf to save my life


----------



## NCDave (Mar 7, 2009)

Love love love given teh belleh rubz


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

Totally love them. I've only had one, but it went on for hours and was amazing


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

Ivy said:


> i was kidding.



i know u were sexy girl... and i will rub that belly of urs one day... :batting:

:blush:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 8, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> i know u were sexy girl... and i will rub that belly of urs one day... :batting:
> 
> :blush:



dont teaaaase meee!!! :blush:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm tickleish on my love handles like there's no tomorrow but a belly rub from the right person will put me too sleep.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 8, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I rub my own belly, bitches. Who wants a tutorial?



I do. In video form, please.


----------



## GutsGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I love belly rubs (however, I get them very rarely, mainly because my boyfriend and I date in public places, and it would look a bit odd with me sitting on his lap... or him rubbing my belly). I don't know if my belly is an erogenous zone to me (probably more to him than to me!) but it does feel nice simply because he's very gentle and loving, and it's nice to have a part of my body appreciated that I had never considered sexual, sensual, or even attractive before. :wubu:


----------



## S13Drifter (Mar 8, 2009)

I love to rub bellies, my ex gf used to call me out on it all the time. sometimes I would do it and not realize it :blush:


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 8, 2009)

Dunno... 
No one has ever tried it..


----------



## kayrae (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone else already beat me to it! 
Pregnant belly rub



marlowegarp said:


> I do. In video form, please.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 8, 2009)

Lani said:


> LOL me too.... omg i love my calves rubbed... i got thick calves... i love my hair brushed too....


ooh ooh..i love my hair brushed!


Tracii said:


> I'm tickleish on my love handles like there's no tomorrow but a belly rub from the right person will put me too sleep.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


yah im so ticklish! but the right rub...heaven!


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 8, 2009)

When it come to belly rubs, I'm the right man for the job and that goes to all bbws and ssbbws.All you have to do hit me up and i'll be sure to help you out.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

A good delicate rub about an inch below the navel will shoot me into outer space!!!


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 9, 2009)

I love to give belly and back rubs to women.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 9, 2009)

I find I like them best when they start off with a jiggle and then a gentle rub on the outside and slowly working closer towards my belly button, then at the end massage my belly button, and its just incredible


----------



## Mishty (Mar 9, 2009)

Belly rubs are better than a kick in the head with a golf shoe.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

Ouch!
Got hit by a golf ball once made me spill my beer.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 22, 2009)

I like belly rubs when i have cramps, it helps alot, is very soothing.


----------



## NoraBadora (Aug 22, 2009)

I like belly rubs! =D 

I also really just like being stroked or pet. I love my skin being touched in anyway. lol XD


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

I adore belly rubs!! I love how the hands feel moving over my soft belly. How little chub grabs here and there while massaging is such a turn on. I can feel my belly move and giggle and the soft ,flowing waves that come with it!
After I eat, a Belly rub is so perfect. relaxes me, and put a big smile on my face!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DFIBtHqK_s

This much jiggling would be tough sledding if really full and stuffed. This person is practically playing basketball with that thing....


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty much a million times better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Tau (Aug 26, 2009)

I adore belly rubs :wubu: the slow, barely there touch right at the top of my tummy, under my boobies, is just my bodies idea of pure heaven. Its all goosebumpy, shivery yumminess. I miss those *sigh*


----------



## jenboo (Nov 15, 2009)

with out a doubt


----------



## scroogey (Nov 17, 2009)

i have never have one, however i yearn for one


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Welp, I was told over the weekend I give great belly rubs....I won't argue with that ;-)

In all seriousness, I love giving them. Its really hot to rub a girl's sexy midsection, I'm sure others agree


----------



## GettingChubby (Nov 26, 2009)

never given or had a rub. want one though


----------



## jellibellie (Nov 29, 2009)

I love to have my belly rubbed and played with--I love to return the favor to fat boy bellies :smitten:


----------

